# VersaLeader vs Sink Tip Fly Line



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Our itinerary for our RV tour is falling into place and it's looking like it could be helpful to have some type of sink tip setup for a few places, including the Snake below Jackson Lake. I might get a few hours on a stretch in western Yellowstone but I'm guessing that will be dry fly and from campsite reservations I'm guessing it might be combat fishing that I'll want to avoid (can't go far from road).

Do folks have thoughts on going with a full fledged sink tip line (INT to 3ips for my 7 weight) or a Rio Versaleader on a lighter rod with floating line? The 7 weight isn't ideal but it's become my go to for lake fishing with a 6-7ips full sinking line and I don't have extra spools for any of my other reels. 

I'm only likely to get a half day or two using such a rig so I'm leaning towards the Versaleader but have no experience with either. 

The rest of the trip will be along the Henry Fork region around the Warm River. New area for me and also never RV camped so that will be different.

Thanks for any advice provided as I'm still a newb with sinking lines after years of just using floating lines for nymphing.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I wouldn't buy a whole new line for a half day of fishing. I assume you'll be fishing streamers if you're thinking about a sink-tip. You can definitely get away with the sinking leader. I'd go a little faster sink rate than what you'd do on a full sink-tip line. If you're planning on fishing dry flies or nymphs, skip the sink-tip all together. It never hurts to have a sinking leader in your kit though and they are cheap so why not.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx for the info! Going a little heavier makes sense. 

It's definitely for tossing streamers. For those couple days I'll also have a setup with floating line with standard leaders for nymphing.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

slapwater said:


> I wouldn't buy a whole new line for a half day of fishing. I assume you'll be fishing streamers if you're thinking about a sink-tip. You can definitely get away with the sinking leader. I'd go a little faster sink rate than what you'd do on a full sink-tip line. If you're planning on fishing dry flies or nymphs, skip the sink-tip all together. It never hurts to have a sinking leader in your kit though and they are cheap so why not.


+1


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

slapwater said:


> I wouldn't buy a whole new line for a half day of fishing.


Me either.

I'd plan on a return trip!

A sinking tip is a good tool to have in the bag. Maybe now is the time to invest in another spool / line? You may find that this "half day of fishing" may turn into the first of many!

The 7 weight is a very good choice rod for those larger rivers.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH,

I definitely hope to return to the area more. I need to look at my reels but I think most are discontinued. I learned last year that the next time I buy a reel I will buy 1-2 spare spools along with it for this very case. 

Good to know on 7 weight. I'd gotten so use to light tackle locally that 7 just seems huge. It's worked out great for summer lake fishing with the full sink 6-8ips I bought last year. A little 10" brookie actually bent it a bit last week when I escaped for a few hours up to Yankee at dusk. Was shocked how small it was when I landed it.

The opportunity to fish this stretch just came up as we changed our itinerary for one day to break up the loop from Heise Bridge area through Teton and Yellowstone and west to our main camp near the Henry Fork outside Ashton. It's mostly a driving tour to get out of the house until we land at Warm River. 

I ordered a WF7S3 line when I ordered the Versa leaders as I can do free returns. I hate not being able to shop at regional stores but as a high risk household we won't be entering any businesses. I'll make a final decision on what to use soon enough.

I can't wait to find a time in life to put our raft back together and toss streamers on a bigger river again. It's been too long since I've done a float trip like that and even then I was using loaner gear from friends and family with no clue what I was using. Didn't matter, we were catching fish. 

Thx for the info folks. Curious to see what others say. It's all new to me.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry -- Just buy an inexpensive reel for the sink tip line. 

That 7 weight is absolutely the right rod for those rivers. Keep in mind, it's not only a fish that you'll be fighting, but also the current -- and the fish know very well how to use the current! That larger rod will also help cast a sinking tip line, heavier flies, and combat any wind. At the end of the day, when tossing large streamers on a sinking tip line, your back will thank you for using a heavier rod.

Go pick up a $35 sinking tip line, and get a $35 fly reel to go with it. That's cheaper than a tank of gas -- and you'll get more miles out it too!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Makes sense. You are within $5 of the Rio line I bought. I asked my breadwinner if we could justify a $99 line and the look she gave me was a clear enough answer 😬😁. Granted, that number made me cringe too as I know my skill level and expectations.

I'll find an existing reel to use for now. I already spent more on this trip refurbishing my neglected arsenal, including my first real pair of quality waders. I couldn't take cold feet any longer and I got tired of trying to fix crappy old waders/booties. We'll see if the price I paid is justified in the field.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

So, you don't need any of that. Just use the full sink. Done. I do that pretty regularly and I actually don't use my sink tips that much. 

I find myself using intermediate sink pretty often on rivers. If you had to have a new line, I'd go intermediate sink because of how great they are in stillwater also. Dual purpose. 

I really like my 7 and 8 wt on larger rivers. Gives you a little extra to handle wind and distance. Gives some backbone to handle the current and fish in the current. 

My .02, which aint worth a nickel.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm still back and forth on what to keep but I'll figure it out.

First of deliveries for trip is arriving. It's like Christmas, only better as it's warm and I'm heading to fly fishing heaven.

PS....this is my first order from Big Y Fly Co and I'm initially very impressed, especially given affordability. Flies came properly packaged and inventoried in a clear way to verify. And they look tied about as well as I could hope with none of that residue or material covering the eyelet as I've often found in flies that cost less than a $1. I think I found a new shop to rely upon.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I think I found a new shop to rely upon.


I see the versa pinch indicators. Have you tried thingamabobbers or corkies that are similar? I prefer those to pinch indicators for several reasons. Floatability, adjustability, and reuse. I have been using them for several years and haven't bought more than the first packs I bought- I use multiple sizes depending on my fly and river. They are slick.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

caddis8 said:


> I see the versa pinch indicators. Have you tried thingamabobbers or corkies that are similar? I prefer those to pinch indicators for several reasons. Floatability, adjustability, and reuse. I have been using them for several years and haven't bought more than the first packs I bought- I use multiple sizes depending on my fly and river. They are slick.


Air-Locks are great indicators in the same mold of the thingamabobbers or corkies as well. They've become my go-to.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

caddis8 said:


> backcountry said:
> 
> 
> > I think I found a new shop to rely upon.
> ...


Haven't tried the "thingamabobbers" but I have the football like indicators that were recommended last year. I use those 90% of the time because they are reusable and adjustable as you say but I also like that they release when hit hard enough. I actually bought the pinch-on indicators because the ones I had are so old they won't release from paper anymore &#128513;

I like to have an array of indicators in my kit not only for fishing pressure pickiness but because of my vision loss. It doesn't affect me most of my life but the permanent damage can really wreak havoc around dusk and dawn which sucks for fly fishing. And for some reason it causes a white noise effect on fast water so I need options in case I can't see a particular indicator.

It's been a long time since I've hit a great dry fly hatchery and I'm actually more nervous about seeing the small fry flies on the surface of the Henry Fk region. I'll figure it out but it could be challenging as it's been ages since the fish I targeted preferred size 22. But the vision loss hasn't stopped me from at least trying and I normally find a way to orient my body to reduce the side effect. I managed in Idaho a few years ago as beautiful trout bring out my ingenuity.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Gosh dang it, now I'm watching videos on the thingamabobber. It's inevitable that I'm going to buy some 😬😆

At the rate this is going I should upgrade the RV size to fit all of my new gear. This sport is an addiction.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd recommend putting a hook in your bobber thingies.



Or, just use a hopper / stimulator. :grin:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH said:


> I'd recommend putting a hook in your bobber thingies.
> 
> Or, just use a hopper / stimulator.


Hook in the indicator? I have had overzealous planters hit the pinch on indicators. Is that common on the Henry Fk or Snake?

I definitely prefer going with an attractor and dropper but it seems I need a different rig about 1/3-1/2 the time. I'll fully admit I'm nothing special of a fly fisherman if that's not already apparent.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Hook in the indicator? I have had overzealous planters hit the pinch on indicators.


If there's a chance, why not??


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

In certain stretches of water up there, it is a possibility. But most of the Henry's and South Fork is pretty deep so the hopper/dropper isn't as much as option. If you get into shallower riffles, that's doable, but a lot of it isn't. 

With your vision loss, I would think thingamabobbers or something very similar would be right up your ally. They make em big and multi colored. I find that pink or yellow is good at dusk. But I don't nymph that much at dusk. I usually am throwing streamers or dries at that point.

Regarding small flies and visibility. That is when a high vis attractor is the ticket. You throw that and track it. If a fish rises behind around it, set the hook. Or you can use pink parachutes as high vis so you can see better. I have been fishing nearly blind at dusk and you don't really know where your fly is, but it's in the general area. I just set the hook and pray. 

Nymphig is probably your best bet with vision loss, honestly. Or throwing streamers. You're not fishing by site, but by feel. 

You'll figure it out. Good luck! Feel free to ask any more questions. If you're close to Warm River, I would look at fishing at Box Canyon. I haven't ever loved fishing the Warm River. Catch small ones, and I end up angry.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Ordered a set of thingamabobbers. I'm gluttonous right now. Like you said, they seem perfect for my limitations. My vision loss was unusual and I still find it odd that "peripheral" vision loss plays a role in fishing the way it does. The best I can describe it is like visual pain, whatever goes on that time of day is just too much feedback for my damaged optic nerve. Agreed on bright attractors, it's one of the reasons I head that direction. 

I'll look into the Box. I'm planning on driving to a location at least one day and my wife thinks they'd be more than happy to sit in chairs riverside wherever I want to go. I've been focusing on the first few days of the trip knowing I really need to hone in on a spot or two given the short window I have on the Snake. I plan to spend more time researching spots to target for our camp along the Warm River in the next few days. I have three nights there. Feel free to throw out any recommendations, I'll take any advice I can get to maximize the few days I have to soak up the sun and such amazing country.

Gone are my days of throwing together a trip in a few hours and then rolling out the door.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've caught quite a few fish right at the boat ramp and along the bank at Box Canyon Boat Ramp. It's where the Warm River comes into the Henry's Fork and also where the water comes out of Island Park Reservoir. There's a nice riffle you can fish in the evening that has a good caddis hatch below the boat ramp. I'm not sure what the flows are right there, but usually it's pretty fishable and rarely off colored because it's a tailwater. 

I've nymphed up the bank along there and done pretty well. The water is a little challenging to wade above the ramp, but doable to wade below. Standard fare for flies. I've done well on buggers, squirmy wormies, stonefly nymphs, caddis, psycho prince, midges, etc It's a little rocky along the bank, so watch your step. Get comfortable roll casting along that bank, but with the nymph rig, it's pretty easy to do.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

The Buffalo River flows into the Henry's below IP ****. 

Might be a bit early for hoppers on the upper river, but the fish in lower Henry's and SF should be starting to looking up. I like a really short piece of 4x tippet for the dropper 6-12" max. 

The fishing below IP dam can be feast or famine depending on the flows. Look for the "seams" in small sections of water that you fish. It is big water and the fish will be looking for velocity refuges. Also make sure your knots are good and you are using plenty of weight if nymphing. If you are not occasionally getting hung up, you are not in the zone where the fish are at. 

Good luck.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Daisy said:


> The Buffalo River flows into the Henry's below IP ****.


Thank you. I messed that one up. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Looks like another front is moving in and I'll likely experience rain, possibly lots of it, like Brisket did recently for most of the week's travels. 

So it goes....looks like the rain jacket will be on as I'm fishing no matter what. Well, except if lightning is overhead; been there, done that, and no desire to experience it anymore.

Heck, maybe it will scare people away from our areas and it will be less crowded.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I am clearly unpracticed with quality waters. 

41-43F and rain on a cranking Snake at Oxbow left me humbled. But I got out and tried. My skills are way dusty. Hard to be completely disappointed wading in clear water in such a beautiful place. 

Only caught little parr on Warm River. But there is something fantastic about being alone on a freestone creek at dusk. I could see spending more time there exploring.

The day we sought out fishing on the upper Henry Fork was a bust.....rain in morning kept us hunkered down and wind in after was epic. I'll need more time and freedom to get to know that stretch.

Got 2.5 hours at Pacific Corp access below Ashton dam during a wonderful drake hatch. Some of the most delightful dry fly fishing I've had since time on the Clearwater. I'm not a great fly fisherman but caught enough to keep me interested and broke the tippet on an aggressive "beast" whose siloute will be in my dreams for years. 

Rain and cold for four days but a much needed break from our home. And I
now remember the lust that is a trout on fly line in clear water and swift currents.


----------

